# Youngstown, OH, 'Rusty' young male sponsored



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

*EMAIL Carrie at [email protected]. **(330) 740-2205 (prompt 1 or 2)**Pull, vet, sponsorship, and transport help available.

Face looks puppyish - older pup rather than young adult? 

Adoptable Belgian Shepherd Malinois: 426 SPONSORED!: Petfinder

* 426 SPONSORED! 
*Belgian Shepherd Malinois [Mix]Medium







Young







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 426*

 

*More About 426 SPONSORED!*

"RUSTY" came in on:
MAY 17
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
ASAP!
This dog came in as AN OWNER TURN-IN (owner couldn't handle young dog). RUSTY CAN BE ADOPTED/EUTHANIZED AT ANY TIME!.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!! 
Mahoning County Dog Pound
Youngstown, OH


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Heartstick shelter


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone - just a baby!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Omg heartsticking and gassing shelters make me want to throw up.. BULLETS are not that expensive!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Bullets?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

ShepherdMania said:


> Bullets?


Would you rather see a dog quickly shot in the head of stuffed in a gassing box for 30-45 minutes? OR stuck in the heart? A bullet to the brain is much faster.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

APBTLove said:


> Would you rather see a dog quickly shot in the head of stuffed in a gassing box for 30-45 minutes? OR stuck in the heart? A bullet to the brain is much faster.


In this case I agree with you - much more humane. One of my cats was killed by heartstick, she was too far gone for the vet to find a workable vein for the injection. Unfortunately he missed on the first try...... a bullet would have been better, trust me.
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I forwarded Rusty to the ABMC Rescue (American Belgian Malinois Club) - they checked with the shelter today - Rusty is a Belgian Mal mix and the shelter assured them that he has been adopted locally! *


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Good news! Pleased to hear that Rusty is safe.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you, Pat! Good idea to notify Mal Rescue.
There is a very close mix, almost PB, still at the shelter...
As many lovely mutts...


----------

